# RESTServie + JDBC + No suitable driver found for jdbc



## Jacyrio (3. Dez 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich hab da leider wieder ein Anfänger-Problem, wo ich leider keine Lösung zu finde und hoffe deshalb irgendjemand hier kann mir erklären woher das Problem kommt.

Ich bin im Moment dabei ein RESTService zu programmieren. Mein erster Test (einfach nur Berechnung von Werten mit Ausgabe eines Ergebnis) hat schon funktioniert. Zweiter Schritt sollte der Zugriff auf eine MySQL-DB sein mit JDBC. Ich habe dazu Testweise erstmal ein Servlet geschrieben, um das Ganze mal zu testen. In meinem Servlet funktionierte der Zugriff auf die Datenbank ohne Probleme. Daraufhin habe ich meine Funktionen umgebaut in meinen RESTService. Sobald ich die URL aufrufe, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:



> No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql://test.de:3306/db



Wie gesagt.. in einem Servlet funktioniert der selbe Code ohne Probleme.. sobald ich es in einem RESTService ausführe, bekomme ich diesen Fehler.

Hier noch einen Ausschnitt aus meinem Code:


```
Connection myConn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://test.de:3306/db", "user", "password");
```

Das Programm trifft auf diese Zeile und löst den Fehler aus..

Was könnte das für ein Problem sein?


----------



## Jacyrio (4. Dez 2015)

Oh tut mir leid.. ich habe im Topic hinter dem + "No suitable driver found for jdbc"  vergessen und ich kann den Beitrag nicht mehr editieren. Kann das evtl. ein Mod noch dazu packen? Das Thema ist sonst so unaussagekräftig :-(


----------



## Joose (4. Dez 2015)

Mögliche Lösung:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...able-driver-found-for-jdbcmysql-localhost3306


----------



## Jacyrio (4. Dez 2015)

Guten Abend,

leider war das nicht die Lösung meines Problems.. ich habe jetzt versucht das hier


```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
```

vor Erstellung der Connection auszuführen.. es wird eine "ClassNotFoundException" ausgelöst mit folgender Mesage



> SQLException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver



Ich verstehe das aber leider nicht.. weil das Programm nur dann nicht funktioniert, wenn ich es auf dem TomCat-Server ausführe.. oder halt im Internet installiere.

Kommt mir irgendwie vor, als wenn er dann keinen Zugriff mehr auf den JDBC-Driver hat.. aber wieso? :-(

Ist REST und JDBC in Kombination evtl. der falsche Ansatz?


----------



## Jacyrio (4. Dez 2015)

Ich habe soeben die Lösung gefunden.. die Jar-Datei muss im WEB-INF Ordner im LIB-Order liegen.. wahrscheinlich ist das Basic-Wissen, dass die Jars da rein gehören. Ich bin aber noch am Anfang und wusste das bisher nicht.. hab das auch in den Tutorials nirgends gelesen...


----------

